# Global Marine International Shipping Company (UK)



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I received an email from the above named "company" tonight asking me to submit certain details (reference letter and copy of passport) for a list of expatriate positions that have become "available".

I did a little research and it would appear this company does not exist. If anyone receives an email from the above mentioned, DO NOT give your passport details!!! This can be used by criminal/terrorist organisations - identity theft is on the increase.

Please be aware of these scams!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

I concur with Pasanada (wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of her )

It's called Phishing and the prey on people who are chasing the dream of a better life. The basic tenet is that if it looks to good to be true, then it usually is.

Have a look at (APWG) or google phishing for more information. Two basic rules though are:

1. Never give out your details unless you are sure you are sending them to a genuine source (do some background research)

2. Never click on links in emails, always type them yourself

HTH


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I concur with Pasanada (wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of her )
> 
> It's called Phishing and the prey on people who are chasing the dream of a better life. The basic tenet is that if it looks to good to be true, then it usually is.
> 
> ...


You're a fast learner, Crazy!  LOL

Seriously, this form of identity theft is on the increase and it concerns me that some people are falling for these scams. I received this email on both my Hotmail and Yahoo email accounts; these guys are serious in reaching their goal!

On a seperate note, my cloned bank card and the subsequent theft of monies from my Spanish bank account looks closer to being resolved; Spanish Guardia Civil were helpful (not!!) so I contacted Dubai Police Dept over a week ago, this morning, I received a reply from them......my faith in human nature is slowly being restored! 

Please be careful, everyone, it's not only us mere mortals who are suffering the financial crisis, criminals/terrorists are too and will up the ante in their pursuit to obtain YOUR identity AND hard earned money!!


----------

